# R33 GTR Insurance



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

Just wanted to let people know that AIB (Airsports Insurance Bureau) just did me a good deal on my mildly modified R33 GTR. There's an R34 on their website, so I thought I would give them a try. I found them knowledgeable, helpful and efficient and they came up with a good price in good time.

I have no connection at all with these people and have not been incentivised in any way to mention them. Just thought folks might like to know.

Have also attached a picture of my R33.
Cheers
Simon.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for writing this I have just given them a go to see a price for a R35


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If it’s the same AIB I tried , the guy I spoke to, I was close to reporting him to his line manager. waaaay to pushy and personal


----------



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

Wherever you go and whoever you try, sometimes it just depends on who picks up the phone. There's bound to be a plank working somewhere in the office. I guess you also might sympathize with an employee under pressure to hit their sales target for the month, which can result in someone pushing a little too hard. I used to be an insurance broker, so I have seen the other side of the telephone conversation.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SimonD said:


> Wherever you go and whoever you try, sometimes it just depends on who picks up the phone. There's bound to be a plank working somewhere in the office. I guess you also might sympathize with an employee under pressure to hit their sales target for the month, which can result in someone pushing a little too hard. I used to be an insurance broker, so I have seen the other side of the telephone conversation.


no excuse. He was or is the main person dealing with these types of cars. I went for a more expensive option just because I didn’t like his attitude - check the insurance section , I’m not the only one to encounter this.


----------



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

matty32 said:


> no excuse. He was or is the main person dealing with these types of cars. I went for a more expensive option just because I didn’t like his attitude - check the insurance section , I’m not the only one to encounter this.


Fair play. There's no excuse for a bad attitude nor any reason you should put up with it.


----------

